# bread knife plans



## owlelope (Jan 29, 2009)

I found reference to the plans for a bread knife in the November 2003 Wood Magazine. Does anyone have a copy of that article that I could get a copy of it?


----------



## TheLt (Feb 14, 2009)

owlelope said:


> I found reference to the plans for a bread knife in the November 2003 Wood Magazine. Does anyone have a copy of that article that I could get a copy of it?


Do you still need a copy of that article? I ran across your post while searching for something else, I know it's four years later. LOL


----------

